# Is this a good deal for a used Giant Yukon?



## rbl111 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm a beginner and would appreciate the advice. 
There's a rental bike company close to me that has 2008 Giant Yukons for sale at $350.










2008 GIANT YUKON Rental Bike SALE

Includes:
•Slim liners in the tires
•Bottle cages w/ MRA H2O bottle
•6 month warranty service w/ MRA (tune-ups and adjustments) parts not included.
•1 year warranty w/ Giant on the Frame and Fork.

MSRP $549 - Used Price $349
Excellent Condition (2008 Models - Used 1 Season)
Size: XS (14), S (16), M (18), L (20), XL (22), 2XL (24) 
Color: Brushed/Blue, Brushed/Yellow
Frame: ALUXX Butted Aluminum
Fork: RockShox Dart 1, 100mm
Shifters: Shimano Alivio
Front Derailleur: Shimano Acera
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Brakes: Hayes MX-4 Disc 6" Rotor
Brake Levers: Tektro Alloy, 2 finger
Cassette: SRAM PG830 11-32T, 8-speed
Chain: KMC Z72
Cranks: TruVative ISO Flow 3.0, 22/32/42T
BB: TruVativ Powerspline
Rims: WTB Dual Duty, double wall
Hubs: Formula 32H Disc
Spokes: Stainless steel 14G
Tires: Kenda Blue Groove/Nevegal 26 x 2.1"
Handlebar: Alloy 31.8mm, high rise
Stem: Alloy 31.8, 10° rise
Seatpost: Alloy 350x30.9mm
Saddle: Unity Speed Groove MTB
Pedals: Alloy Platform
Extras: chainguard


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

rbl111 said:


> I'm a beginner and would appreciate the advice.
> There's a rental bike company close to me that has 2008 Giant Yukons for sale at $350.
> 
> 
> ...


No. Do not pay more than half of retail for a used bike. Especially from a rental place. Someone could have thrashed the bike.


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

Everything on that bike is decent, except the Dart fork is crap. I'd say that's still a pretty good price for what you get. However, you might be able to find something brand new that is comparable to that price & specs wise....but it's going to take some searching.

Because it's a rental, you don't know where it's been, how many lbs have been on it, and if it was ever broken and then mickey-moused later. If anything, go and take a look at the bike if you know what to look for, or even take someone with you that knows their stuff. Try negotiating.

If you could get them down to $299 or less, and everything checks out ok, go for it.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Nothing is a deal if*

it doesn't fit you correctly. Jim


----------



## jakekenney (Nov 4, 2008)

If it fits you and doesn't seem thrashed, I'd say go for it. Mine was $500 brand new.


----------



## holycrikey (Sep 7, 2008)

I think that's a pretty junky price unless it's in fantastic condition. I wouldn't trust rental bikes. Give it a thorough look-over. 

I'd say that $250 would be reasonable, maybe less.


----------



## rbl111 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Thanks everyone! I got a 2006 Marin Palisades Trail in excellent condition for $265*
Frame Construction TIG-welded 
Frame 6061 triple butted aluminum 
Fork Manitou Axel Elite, 100mm travel 
Fork Material Aluminum/magnesium, single crown
Brakeset Hayes Sole Hydraulic Disc, V6 Rotors brakes, Hayes Hydraulic Disc levers 
Shift Levers Shimano Deore 
Front Derailleur Shimano Deore 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Deore 
Crankset Truvativ Five D, 22/32/44 teeth 
Pedals Composite/alloy cage 
Bottom Bracket TruVativ Power Spline 
BB Shell Width Unspecified 
Rear Cogs 9-speed, 11 - 32 teeth 
Chain Shimano CN-HG53 
Seatpost FSA SL-280 
Saddle WTB Speed V ATB 
Handlebar Aluminum 
Handlebar Stem FSA OS-170 
Headset 1 1/8" threadless WTB Momentum Comp ST 
Hubs Shimano Disc 
Rims WTB SX24, 32-hole 
Tires 26 x 2.10" IRC Mythos XCII 
Spoke Brand WTB stainless steel, 15ga. (1.8mm) straight gauge


----------



## holycrikey (Sep 7, 2008)

Not bad!!

Now _that_ is a far better deal than the Yukon. Looks to be in great shape. Pretty nice intro component set as well. Should be a great bike for ya.


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

Shimano Deore, Hydraulic Brakes!?!?! Dam....Awesome find man!

Waaaay better than the Yukon and world's above that Tony Hawk bike! I guess this is the perfect example of why the guys on here are so helpful. This should go in that Dept Store bike thread.

Enjoy it!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Huh? Bzzzzzzzzzzzztttttttttttt!*



preludedriven said:


> Shimano Deore Hydraulic Brakes!?!?! Dam....Awesome find man!
> 
> Waaaay better than the Yukon and world's above that Tony Hawk bike! I guess this is the perfect example of why the guys on here are so helpful. This should go in that Dept Store bike thread.
> 
> Enjoy it!


from OP's post: Brakeset Hayes Sole Hydraulic Disc, V6 Rotors brakes, Hayes Hydraulic Disc levers

Jim


----------

